# TSF was nominated Best Technology Forum



## Zazula

The Best of the Web's Forums and Discussion Boards


----------



## sinclair_tm

never heard of that site, but thats really cool


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Cool! Great job, TSF! Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## chauffeur2

Zazula...Isn't that site telling us something that we already know!! :laugh:

(It is nice to see that others agree too!)


----------



## dorts

chauffeur2 said:


> Zazula...Isn't that site telling us something that we already know!! :laugh:
> 
> (It is nice to see that others agree too!)


Why is it stating the obvious? LOL. :laugh: Great work all. :grin: Keep it up!!


----------



## PanamaGal

It's always nice to get that little pat on the back every now and then.


----------



## Fr4665

yay for us !


----------



## Glaswegian

Great credit to all here - it's the team effort that makes TSF the best!


----------



## Joefireline

Well, that's obvious. Of course TSF is the best technology forum... :grin:


----------



## dai

great that's a nice feather in the cap for the members dedication


----------



## carsey

Nice. Great to know. keep up the excellent work and teamwork guys.


----------



## forcifer

we won


----------



## carsey

Was there really any competition??


----------



## yustr

Great job guys ...but remember this Old Chinese Proverb: (actually I just made it up but who would read it if I said Ol' yustr Proverb?)

Forum that rests on laurels soon have laurel thorn in heiny.


----------



## Jason

Well I always knew that the best in their fields helped out here. Glad to see others appreciate it too.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i think that most of it is due to jason's hard work and dedication, especially in the earliest days of TSF.
(not that i witnessed the earliest days, but that's the time that matters most with forums)

either way, it's a pat on the back for all of us.

GO US!


----------



## src2206

Congratulations everybody and Jason :wave:


----------



## ebackhus

:woot: :jackson:


----------

